# Pompano Rigs?



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I only caught like 10 last year and it gets kinda frustrating somtimes, and i just keep thinking it is the rig but i make the 2 hook drop with the pyramid sinker at the bottom, i mean i thought it was kinda standard but just wantin to get everyones opinion...... thanks


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Try different variations of colors of beads on the rigs as well as different color floats and sometimes no floats at all. I have found that the secret of catching more is getting the bait out further (usually). when I started wading out and fishing from the sandbar I started catching more Pomps. I usually put 2 out deep and 2 in close to start until I figure out where they are that day. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Sometimes it helps to tie a fly and use it to bait your sand flea. I tie a few strands of orange on the hook that gives it the color of the sand flea row and helps stick out on the sand.


----------

